# Fehler beim Parsen der Skin-Ordner



## Maladin (26. Februar 2008)

Ich habe im laufenden Betrieb eine selbst erstellte Skin in den BLASC Skinordner abgelegt. Bei der Auswahl traten dann plötzlich Mehrfachnennungen auf. Im Dropdown "Classic, Modern, ttk, Classic, Modern". Je öfter ich dann mit "Übernehmen" den Skin  wechselte, wurde die Liste länger.

Hier die Datei zum vergleichen und testen http://www.savefile.com/files/1404052

/wink Fenvar


----------



## Maladin (26. Februar 2008)

Hab doch nicht geträumt. Hier ist der Fehler schon wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BLASC: 2.5.12.225 Windows XP Pro SP2

Der Fehler tritt immer wieder auf ... wenn ich BLASC öffne - in die Skinverwaltung wechsle (nichts verändere) und auf Okay oder Übernehmen klicke und dann BLASC in den Tray schicke. Beim erneuten Aufrufen von BLASC, ist die Liste wieder grösser geworden (sorry mir fällt keine intelligentere Beschreibung ein dafür). Nach dem Beenden von BLASC und dem Neustart ist die Liste wieder in Ordnung.

/wink Fenvar


----------



## Regnor (27. Februar 2008)

Fehler gefunden, ist mit dem nächsten Update (heut nachmittag) behoben


----------

